# Do Cats Paws Peel??



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi. I just want to know if cats paws peel cuz my cats paws look like they are about to cuz they are really dry. Normal or no?


----------



## doodles (Jun 4, 2004)

I suppose they could.

Is your cat inside or outside, or both?

Is the kitty showing any signs of skin irritation anywhere else on the body?


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

No, he's not really showing any other sign if irritation. He is an inddor cat. it's only his paw like the dots..its a lil dry..he doesn't seem bothered by it but i don't know.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I've never really heard of paws peeling. But dry skin could be a sign of allergies, skin problems or other things. You could try to soak your cats feet in warm water to see if it goes away.


----------

